# Brain Games.



## David H (May 23, 2014)

*1.* Two men play five complete games of checkers. Each man wins the same number of games. There are no ties. How? *(Solved)*

*2.*  	If 3 peacocks lay 5 eggs in 8 days, how many peacocks will lay 29 eggs in 76 days? *(Solved)*

*3.*  	You walk across a bridge and you see a boat full of people yet there isn't a single person on board. How is that possible? *(Solved)*

*4.* What five letter word becomes shorter when you add two letters to it? *(Solved)*

*5.* A boy was rushed to the hospital emergency room. The ER doctor saw the boy and said, "I cannot operate on this boy. He is my son." But the doctor was not the boy's father. How could that be? *(Solved)*

*6.* Every day, a cyclist crosses the border between Spain and France carrying a bag. No matter how much custom officials investigate him, they do not know what he is smuggling. Do you? *(Solved)*

*7.* There is a man on an island prison, he cannot swim. One day he escapes using nothing but himself. There is no bridge. How does he do it? *(Solved)*

*8.* Two people are in a barn. Ten cats follow them in. How many feet are in the barn now? *(Solved)*

*9.* A girl is sitting in a house at night that has no lights on at all. There is no lamp, no candle, nothing. Yet she is reading. How? *(solved)*

*10.* Two trains are on the same railroad track; one is headed east the other west, they both leave the station at 1:00 and are travelling at the same speed. Yet they didn't crash into each other. How can this be? *(Solved)*


----------



## Sally71 (May 23, 2014)

4 - short
5 - the doctor was his mother
7 - he waits until the tide goes out and then walks
10 - the trains are moving away from each other


----------



## Sally71 (May 23, 2014)

9 - the girl is blind and is reading Braille


----------



## David H (May 23, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> 4 - short
> 5 - the doctor was his mother
> 7 - he waits until the tide goes out and then walks
> 10 - the trains are moving away from each other



4 correct

5 correct

7 not quite right (he waits till winter and walks on the ice)

10 one of the possible answers if they both left the same station - another answer one train left at 1 in the afternoon and the other at 1 in the morning.

Well Done Sally


----------



## David H (May 23, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> 9 - the girl is blind and is reading Braille



Well spotted Sally


----------



## robert@fm (May 23, 2014)

1) They weren't playing against each other. 

6) Bags?


----------



## David H (May 23, 2014)

robert@fm said:


> 1) They weren't playing against each other.
> 
> 6) Bags?



Well done Robert and 6 could be *bags or bicycles*


----------



## Sally71 (May 23, 2014)

8 - well I want to say 44 but that's too obvious.
So maybe it's 4, because the cats have paws, not feet


----------



## Redkite (May 23, 2014)

2. Peacocks don't lay eggs, that's the job of the peahens!  So zero is the answer.


----------



## Redkite (May 23, 2014)

3. They're all married.


----------



## David H (May 23, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> 8 - well I want to say 44 but that's too obvious.
> So maybe it's 4, because the cats have paws, not feet



Well done Sally that's correct


----------



## David H (May 23, 2014)

Redkite said:


> 2. Peacocks don't lay eggs, that's the job of the peahens!  So zero is the answer.



Well Done Redkite


----------



## David H (May 23, 2014)

Redkite said:


> 3. They're all married.



Correct and Right, well done.


----------

